# Monte Carlo as a floater?



## Lutefisk

Can monte carlo be grown floating in a tank, given a decently-fertilized water column? Some of my carpet is really taking off, but my livestock keep sending little bits of it to float. I'd like to grow more from these dislodged bits, by simply ignoring them if at all possible. = J Has anyone had success with this, or should I just set up a DSM-type propagation chamber for it? Thanks!


----------



## Lutefisk

Update: No obvious growth in the floating bits, but no obvious melting either. Tetras have attempted to snack a few times--I guess the leaves look like flake. I'll update again if when I know for sure whether this works or not.


----------



## Lutefisk

Verdict: floating monte carlo grows fine, but it's not growing appreciably faster than the stuff that stayed rooted. I can't say it looks super attractive as floating wads, though...


----------



## JTang

I'm currently growing a M.C. carpet in my Biocube. Old leaves have melted n new leaves are growing steady. I bit slower than HC but that might be a good thing... Lower maintenance! Lol. I don't know much about this plant. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Lutefisk

Did you grow yours from emersed? I bought one of the Tropica pots, and didn't see much melting, just a long pause while the MC rooted itself. I'm currently working on an emersed batch in a tray of potting soil, and it seems to be taking off.


----------

